# The best Pet insurance



## Cayley (Jul 21, 2018)

Sorry if there is already a thread. I couldn’t find one. 

We’ve not long got a puppy and need pet insurance. She is on with the vets for a little while but I want a proper one set up ASAP. 

We want a lifetime insurance so that no matter what happens to her, her policy is always renewed and any conditions covered. Cost isn’t a factor here as I just want her protected. Which is the best one to go with? I can’t tell if some just throw up their renewals if she develops a condition, or just don’t offer one...


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I’m with Petplan. It’s one of the few insurance companies that some vets are willing to make a direct claim rather than making the client pay upfront. Of course, some vets always make you pay upfront.

They are not the cheapest but they have always paid out on my claims.


----------



## Cayley (Jul 21, 2018)

Sacremist said:


> I'm with Petplan. It's one of the few insurance companies that some vets are willing to make a direct claim rather than making the client pay upfront. Of course, some vets always make you pay upfront.
> 
> They are not the cheapest but they have always paid out on my claims.


Thank you. I think we got a leaflet for them when we signed up. I'm just dubious of this lifetime thing. We've found one where you pay £50 a month and you get £7500 a year in claims every year up to £20000 in the dogs lifetime. And that amount doesn't change. But I'm not sure whether to go for a cheaper one where the Premium may rise if she gets a condition, but would it rise that far above £50? Just don't want an 8 year old dog and being quoted over £100 a month for her insurance...


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Your premium is going to rise every year whether you claim or not. Insurers set their premiums to cover their costs or they go out of business and costs are rising. I have a dog insured with Petplan and my premiums have only gone up about £2/month year on year since I got him. They did not rise steeply after the year I made a substantial claim - they would have done with some insurers. Once they turn a certain age both premiums and your excess can start to climb pretty steeply because it's all just statistics.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

When I first insured Sadie with a Petplan, I was paying £35 per month. I had never made a claim till April this year, but my premiums still increased year after year. This will happen no matter which insurance company you choose. I’m currently paying £81 for her. She is 12 years 8 months. The excess increases after ten years. The excess used to be £70. It’s now £125 plus 20%. Obviously, the older they get, the greater the risk of illness, which is why the premiums go up.

You need to be wary of some cheaper insurance companies. There have been cases where they have refused to pay out or increased premiums to mind boggling astronomical figures. There was one on watchdog. I remember it had ‘Friends’ in its name. What I can tell you is that Petplan are reliable. I’ve never heard anyone complain about them not paying out and that is what is most important.

They do lifetime cover and offer different packages. The more money you have available in a year, the higher the premium. I’m not sure what each package offers now, but I went for the middle package. 

£50 seems a lot for a young dog.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> £50 seems a lot for a young dog.


My GSD was well over £50 at the start - costs just over £60 now.


----------



## Cayley (Jul 21, 2018)

Sacremist said:


> £50 seems a lot for a young dog.


It's a lifetime insurance that doesn't change its premiums... so it'll be £40 (Sorry my partner corrected me on price.) a month for the rest of her life with no changes to excess, which is £69 until she is 9 when it changes to £69+20% But we can only claim up to £20000 in her life and £7000 per condition. I have no idea what her vet fees could amount to...

While their 'lifetime' policy is £25 per month with £15000 a year in vet fees is renewed each year but their premiums will go up. (So I guess similar to PetPlan)

It's called "Bought by Many." It's all so blooming confusing.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Take note of what was said earlier about vets claiming direct. Do you have a few thousand sitting spare? Unless you know you can afford to cover any eventuality yourself and then claim it back you’ll need to have a policy with a company your vet is prepared to deal direct with. Vets don’t have to do this at all so check with yours and ask them who you should go with.


----------



## Cayley (Jul 21, 2018)

havoc said:


> Take note of what was said earlier about vets claiming direct. Do you have a few thousand sitting spare? Unless you know you can afford to cover any eventuality yourself and then claim it back you'll need to have a policy with a company your vet is prepared to deal direct with. Vets don't have to do this at all so check with yours and ask them who you should go with.


Ahh! I see what you mean. Sorry, I read it earlier as a choice of the insurance company. As that one says they can pay you or your vet. Ill call our vets and ask them. You've all been really helpful, thanks!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

They all say they’ll pay you or your vet but the vet doesn’t have to deal with insurers. The bill is yours and your responsibility. Most vets will deal with some insurers direct but you do need to check.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

A lot of local vets want to be paid upfront, due to them being a small concern that needs to keep a tight control on their finances, but quite a few referral centres, due to their high costs, will claim directly from an insurer, so you do not have to find the money. Ask your vet which insurance company the referral centres would most likely be willing to claim from directly.


----------

